# Trying to find a little info on this pipe(BBB Peacemaker 2 England)



## HomeFunk (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello all Pipesmokers 

when my parents moved in a new house, they found this pipe in an closet, its used but not damaged 

it has BBB marked on the "mouth piece" and "Peacemaker 2 England" on the bottom of the alu body.

someone here that has more info on this pipe ? when it was produced etc?

and there seems that it should be somekind of a filter in the bottom, is this something i can make myself or can i actually get ahold of them ? 

its a lovely pipe to smoke, but the filter would be nice 

here is some pictures:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the translated BBB History from Google...Google Translate


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's some additional reading... BBB Pipes


----------



## HomeFunk (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah i have tried that one, but i cant find any info in that or other places on the peacemaker/alu body pipes, or did i miss something ? 

but thanks anyways


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the modern version... English Estate Dr. Plumb Peacemaker Smooth Bent Pot (8) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## HomeFunk (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah thats a nice one  so that is a modern one, then i wonder what mine is, since thats a peacemaker Nr.8(tho its a Dr. Plumb) and mine is Nr.2 (mine has much more bend in the pot, likewise with the mouthpiece)


----------



## HomeFunk (Jun 8, 2012)

HomeFunk said:


> yeah thats a nice one  so that is a modern one, then i wonder what mine is, since thats a peacemaker Nr.8(tho its a Dr. Plumb) and mine is Nr.2 (mine has much more bend in the pot, likewise with the mouthpiece)


Update with more pics, better cam :thumb:


----------



## HomeFunk (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

DR PLUMB PEACEMAKER EXECUTIVE


----------

